
Hastebin - neilparikh
http://hastebin.com/
======
Dobbs
I'm very confused how everyone thinks this looks good?

I can only speak for myself but I find the font hard to read. The background
color is very distracting (and frankly ugly). When using code highlighting the
foreground colors clash horribly imho.

The icons are small and on a large monitor hard to see. This is made worse by
similarity between the icon color and background.

When I see this all I can think about is John Nunemaker's statment: "But we
are hackers and hackers have black terminals with green font colors!"

On the bright side I like the name, and the command line tool is neat.

~~~
mapleoin
The font is the one set by your browser. The css only says font-family:
monospace. If you don't like it, then change it in your browser's settings.

~~~
LearnYouALisp
The problem for me is that the text is bright enough when you are typing, but
becomes too dim after it is saved.

------
shocks
My favourite pastebin is <https://gist.github.com/>

No account needed, public/private, pastes are git repos, and history.

~~~
franciscoapinto
I wish someone (not my game, so it's best if it's not me) would combine: \-
hastebin's elegant, simple and pretty UI; \- ideone's IDE features (compiling,
running, debugging, ...) \- gist's concept of making pastes git repos with
easily accessible history

~~~
dylanrw
<http://www.stypi.com/> ?

~~~
franciscoapinto
Looks good, but fails at ideone's features. Also, not a git repo, although
history is nice. In other news, I think you just replaced etherpad lite for
me.

------
franciscoapinto
Very beautiful, but I think the future is actually something like
<http://ideone.com>. I'd also like to be able to manually set the language for
syntax highlighting purposes. I have to give these guys major props on the
simplicity/prettiness of the UI and providing keyboard shortcuts for
everything (even for twitter!).

EDIT: Oh, and like some other commenters I liked how the URLs are made of
consonant-vowel pairs, so as to make them pronounceable. Very cool touch!

EDIT2: I promise to not edit this further, but I'd also like to congratulate
them on the sane colorscheme. Very easy on the eyes, espec. compared to
something like pastebin.com

~~~
micaeked
you can change the url to correct the language. ie:
<http://hastebin.com/lerapaduma.erl> (auto detected), to
<http://hastebin.com/lerapaduma.rb>

~~~
mikegirouard
Yes, this is a very nice feature. I noticed that mine was autodetected
incorrectly[1] but just for shiggles I changed the extension to `.js`[2] and
it highlighted properly.

[1]: <http://hastebin.com/qumirixiqo.lisp> [2]:
<http://hastebin.com/qumirixiqo.js>

------
kingkilr
I don't care how elegant everyone seems to find this, it took me more than 0
seconds to figure out how to use, I'm sticking to <http://paste.pocoo.org/>

~~~
mechanical_fish
I'd say 80% of the ease of use of Hastebin is in the URL. ;) I'm going to
remember it, probably whether I want to or not.

If I install the gem I only have to remember a five-character verb, and it's a
fun verb.

"Pocoo" isn't even a word in my language, I have to remember a subdomain, and
"pocoo.com" forwards to a random Chinese (?) e-commerce site that appears to
sell tchotchkes.

~~~
jamesgeck0
From pocoo.org:

The name “Pocoo” bears no meaning and multiple tries to find a suitable
Backronym failed. It originally was chosen because it sounded “cute” and is
now also the name of our logo owl. Pocoo is pronounced /ˈpokʉː/

------
taocp
source: <https://github.com/seejohnrun/haste-server>

------
lubutu
I like the simplicity of the interface, though it seems to insist that
everything I save is Erlang code. I also wish the _haste_ command wasn't a
special Ruby client; something POST-driven like <http://sprunge.us> would be
fantastic.

~~~
neilparikh
Looking in the code for the client [0], it turns it already uses a POST to
create a paste.

[0] - [https://github.com/seejohnrun/haste-
client/blob/master/lib/h...](https://github.com/seejohnrun/haste-
client/blob/master/lib/haste.rb)

~~~
JakeSc
I'm curious, do you use a library to generate the pronounceable URLs?

~~~
franciscoapinto
If you look at them, they're just consonant-vowel pairs. Did I misunderstand
what you were talking about?

~~~
lubutu
Unfortunately this includes substrings which aren't at all phonetic, like
"qo". It would be nice to see a generator for actual pronounceable 'words',
with consonant clusters, etc.

~~~
logn
yes and then register the .com for all of them

------
mwmnj
This is awesome! If you start getting a lot of traffic and want to monetize, I
suggest making sure your ads are completely unobtrusive and keep them with the
minimal design of the site. Ugly annoying ads are the downfall of most other
paste sites.

------
aleem
First impressions is that the minimalism compromises usability. I did have to
think for a moment.

(1) The control panel hides really long lines.

(2) Really long lines! A bigger gutter would be good on the right hand side.
In fact, that would free up the entire right hand side for the controls and
whatever else.

(3) The colour scheme got in the way for me, especially with syntax
highlighting. Increasing font size drastically improved it for me so I have to
ask, have you considered a bigger default font.

(4) Would be cool if you showed a list of recently edited documents (via
cookies or whatever). That way I wouldn't accidentally lose stuff.

------
Arkeus
There are quite a few things I really like about it. It makes it really easy
to quickly share something without having to choose the language for it to
reasonably syntax-highlight (and the ability to change the URL for more
precise highlighting is very nice).

My main gripe is the hotkeys. In the latest stable Chrome, some hotkeys
(control+n, control+t) don't work, as they perform the native chrome
operations (open new window, open new tab).

~~~
seoguru
maybe if enough people complain to google, they'll change this bug from
WontFix to Fixed... <http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=33056>
very annoying bug.

Hastebin is cool, but wish it could be keyboard only on chrome and
ctrl-n/ctrl-t are the perfect shortcuts.

~~~
symkat
I for one don't like default actions being taken away from me. I use ^N ^T and
^W constantly, and a page taking them away from me would be extremely
annoying.

~~~
seejohnrun
I'll switch them up to ^shift-n, etc tonight Thanks for the feedback

~~~
ajanuary
Wouldn't that conflict with "New Incognito Window"?

------
sigvef
I love how the generated URLs are crafted to be pronounceable - nice touch.

------
pkulak
Wow, this is really nice. 30 days seems a bit short though. I'd love to use
this for testing (for projects that download from services on the internet)
but if I don't run the test for a month, it'll break.

------
nilved
It might already be available, but I was unable to find it at first glance: is
it possible to set pastes to expire? Private, expiring pastes are why I prefer
Pastebin over sites like Pastie.

~~~
Jimmie
30 days since last view : <http://hastebin.com/about.md>

edit: Also it says text you paste is not crawled by spiders but you shouldn't
expect privacy.

------
grusk
Other alternatives for publishing notes (not code):

* <http://pen.io> \- for example PAGENAME.pen.io -- no account required, and you can edit if you have the password to the page, however you can't format the text)

* <http://hackpad.com> \- account registration is quick and you can format your text

------
kennywinker
language detection is a bit broken. Both documents I tried were wrongly
detected. ascii text was read as .vbs, and a rails controller was read as .py.

I see in the comments I can just change the suffix to get different
highlighting, but just thought I'd mention this.

~~~
JoshMock
My thoughts exactly. I wrote a line of plain text and it thought it was .vbs.
It got a .py right, but only because I made sure it was distinct enough from
Ruby for it to know the difference.

------
cangencer
I like it, simple and gets the job done and has keyboard shortcuts.

Seems to be developed in node.js and supports Redis, Memcahced or File based
storage and uses phonetic key generation.

Impressive to see how little code there actually is in the actual application
too.

------
Achshar
what is it really? it took me some good effort to figure out what it was.. i
still like pastebin more. Minimalism is apparently not always a good thing.

------
sycren
I like what they did with the text area, but how could they change the style
of its scroll bar?

------
moe
Hands-down the best pastebin design I've seen.

Gonna use this instead of pastie from now on.

------
TCS
I like it very simple to use

------
logn
you should add a linux utility so i can pipe stuff to it... like $ cat
mydata.tab | cut -f1,2,3 | sort | uniq | hastebin > hasteoutputurl.txt

and hastebin puts the url in std out and maybe an option to put the url in std
err and pass thru the input

~~~
corin_
If you read the other comments here you'd see multiple people talking about
the fact that hastebin already has this: <http://hastebin.com/about.md>

    
    
      cat something | haste

------
xxiao
don't even know how to use it, what is it for? one more hacknews junk

